# calling that chick out and where's Grif???



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Something must have happened at the put it...... since............ they were 2 hours late.......... and made her wait..........for an important date...........and you just can't wait...........maybe a little hate..........in the aire.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Discussion closed? Bummer. Very entertaining and educational thread. The kids were playing nice. Why did daddy have to ruin it and take the ball away and send the kids home? 

Along with all the gauges lighting up as the season really gets rolling, I look forward to tales of class II near death experiences, dog fights at golden, and the various carnage reports such as the guy who didn't want folks to steal his raft off the pole he pinned it on. Its a nice daily dose of comedy.


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Discussion closed? Bummer. Very entertaining and educational thread. The kids were playing nice. Why did daddy have to ruin it and take the ball away and send the kids home?


yeah WTF??? besides the social implications i thought it was very educational and much too single sided to kill the post. 

far too too many questions left unanswered... what was the look on the cops face when she asked them to arrest her "friends" for not helping her drain her boat??? what was her "friends" doing that kept them from the takeout on time??? why were they sober??? PLEASE!!! MORE!!!


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

I once had a similar experience as her(near death in class II) it was in a swimming pool which has more current then the whitewater section! Her so-called friends, the motley crew, were late due to a pedicure which took longer than expected. They were sober due to the fact that they had to deal with that blogger biaaatch.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

She really needs to rally for a law that requires everyone to have at least three months of Buzz membership before they can be flamed by all the insensitive, careless boaters on here, none of whom, apparently, would have tried to save her life from the KillerDeathFang Class II water.

Shame on you guys- the poor girl was trying to get justice from the apparent attempted inflatable manslaughter to which she was subjected...

But on a lighter note... I love kayakers. I'd row over rocks to save any of you from a certain death swim in class II water. And I'll have your beer ready from my cooler for after you catch your breath from blowing your whistle for help.


----------



## riverrat (Jan 20, 2007)

I agree. I would like to hear Griff's side. I just read her responses and was kind of offended. Sure there were some smart ass (yet truthful) responses, but what do you expect from a forum of boaters. But many people gave solid, sincere answers and she says that she knows nobody here cares about people on the river. I wonder how many people have been saved by the boaters who posted on that forum. I would bet it's more than anyone would care to count. Maybe she thought I was being a dick when I said I would go swimming with her, but I wasn't. yakgirl...if you're reading this, I will honestly go swimming with you and teach you what I know about the river in order to help you get more comfortable swimming in it. A swift water rescue course would be a thousand times better, but my offer still stands. 

P.S. props to summit for maintaining his cool and trying to keep a mature conversation going.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

tboner said:


> yeah WTF??? besides the social implications i thought it was very educational and much too single sided to kill the post.
> 
> far too too many questions left unanswered... what was the look on the cops face when she asked them to arrest her "friends" for not helping her drain her boat??? what was her "friends" doing that kept them from the takeout on time??? why were they sober??? PLEASE!!! MORE!!!


Trev, you've been working from home too much and seem to have a nasty Dr. Phil infection. 








You might try curbing your appetite for Daytime Drama by watching Monster Truckers on TNT.


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

El Flaco said:


> Trev, you've been working from home too much and seem to have a nasty Dr. Phil infection. You might try curbing your appetite for Daytime Drama by watching Monster Truckers on TNT.


nope, i'm at work and missing my telenovelas (spanish soaps if i wasn't I'd be down on the creek patrolling for vicious dogs. and it was probably you that closed the thread wasn't it???


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

riverrat said:


> ....... she says that she knows nobody here cares about people on the river. I wonder how many people have been saved by the boaters who posted on that forum.


I have personally saved 238 people from certain death in class 3 rapids. They were all rather well off paddle boaters though. And even at that I don't get out a rope or row harder until it is class 2 +. Until then I laugh from my comfortable throne as I decide everyone's fate.
Rescue up to class 2+ consists of yelling "Swim harder you wanker."


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

*mountainbuzz slips another notch*

this is yet another wierd transformation of mountainbuzz.com from cool to tool--a frantic newby, unwise to the ways of the 'buzz, jumps on and rants at length about a situation in which she overreacted, underestimated the river, and overestimated her friends, and then proceeds to get the proverbial, well-deserved AT paddle beatdown (figuratively, of course, and in a very constructive and instructional manner)--then she hot-headedly retorts at being upbraided, to which she is still reasonably responded to--and all the while a very informative and entertaining discussion is being held--and then, the discussion is closed?! WTF?! There was nothing offensive, illegal, racist, etc. that I could detect--just a discussion among boaters that was, like I said, reasonable, constructive, instructional, perhaps a bit heated, but above all entertaining--and one that I was enjoying btw...so, does this mean we all have to start thinking: "hmmm, will my topic discussion be closed if I respond honestly and candidly, and like my bro Randy, 'keep it real'???" I mean, If there was something truly out of line, then of course it's appropriate to close it, but this can hardly even be considered to have risen to anywhere near that level--this level of unwarranted, iron-fisted censorship/regulation is really disappointing IMHO...

--fuck it, I'm going boatin'

Jay


----------



## bouldrmatty (Aug 9, 2004)

*BUZZ Cops*

So, what is the story Buzz-Thread cops? Why did you shut it down?

COUNT, what is the story?


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

It is really too bad that topic was closed. I don't see a reason for it to be closed. The thread was far more civil than the PM she sent me entitled "YOU are MEAN" (it was truly hilarious). It was far more civil than some of the other boards I post on (if anyone has seen a quality TGR flamewar). I thought the thread was pretty epic, entertaining, and educational.

Link to the thread for reference: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/bout-lost-my-life-yesterday-18716.html

Admin/Mods you can always reopen the thread


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

"I'd row over rocks to save any of you from a certain death swim in class II water."

If I'm flailing in Class II, I would prefer that you look the other way and not tell anyone about it. Actually, I think there should be a law against it. I'm calling my congressman.


----------



## lotsawater (Nov 18, 2003)

Did anybody get an infraction over this? Who has the authority to lock a thread. 

GH- Congrats on the 2000 milestone, well done.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

One time at the river, ilet my girlfreind swim for a mile before pulling her in. She never denied me a beer after that.


----------



## RandyP (Mar 12, 2007)

This one time at band camp i paddled my canoe right into the dock and it capsized! So I got wet and they wouldn't throw me a rope so I had to swim to shore but it was muddy so I swam back to the dock and climbed the ladder oh man that was a close one! I loved band camp!


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Alright. I locked the thread (we did have some requests come in regarding the topic but not from anyone directly related to the thread). I did so when it started rapidly getting volatile. We all remember the threads that turned into a flame war when people started getting personal and we were just trying to keep things from getting bitter too fast. It seemed like pretty much every main point that could be made on the topic had already been posted at least once or twice and I thought people would be okay with not having to read more whining. Guess I jumped the gun on this one. I'll unlock it if that's what people want and it stays civilized.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah! Unlock it! WOOHOO!


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

Yep, unlock it!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I can't wait until he unlocks it.


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

*I propose a mandatory name change...*

wouldn't swimgrrrl201 be more appropriate now

she's a freshman kayaker, but she's a sophomore swimmer after that daring self-rescue -


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

No dont unlock it
I'll get fired if you do
My boss just came by and asked what was so funny


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Puhlease unlock it we've been having a pisser reading everything.


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

COUNT said:


> Alright. I locked the thread (we did have some requests come in regarding the topic but not from anyone directly related to the thread). I did so when it started rapidly getting volatile. We all remember the threads that turned into a flame war when people started getting personal and we were just trying to keep things from getting bitter too fast. It seemed like pretty much every main point that could be made on the topic had already been posted at least once or twice and I thought people would be okay with not having to read more whining. Guess I jumped the gun on this one. I'll unlock it if that's what people want and it stays civilized.


unlock it! that's BS arbitrary administration. that'll learn ya. there were stories ready to fly and you sunk them. how about you admins need a consensus between you ALL to lock a story??? so you felt like someones feelings were about to get hurt??? you f'n kidding right???

so much of her story wasn't told. like the real story. you know how the Buzz gets down to the actual events eventually being such a small little world we live in, i expect Grif will be posting here soon with his side.

here's a couple that noone saw that i was prepping to post...
1) Did anyone check out her website with posted ethical doctrines that she so effortlessly cast aside on our website?? it's pretty funny on many a level...
2) Was she off her meds before after or during her entire adventure?
3) Is it ethical to let someone swim that's not in any danger what-so-ever (holding onto boat, paddle and blowing a whistle) in order to enable participation in their own self rescue??
4) B/c of her obvious athletic prowess, (again, boat, paddle and whistle and eventual self-rescuing) she appears to be a complete badass, so why is she so disparaged on her first epic high water adventure? Bound to elisit more personal first time epic stories ending in more newby learning.
5) Is this the newbie that Ken Ford is looking for?

Then of course would have been her eventual realization that she was being a bit remiss and we would have all had a good laugh, swapped spit, and then the closing ceremonies.

UNLOCK IT and step aside, that's 5 demerits for the COUNT!!! anyone that sees him one the river gets a beer and/or an icecream for blatant Buzz initiation disrespect.


----------



## Grif (May 21, 2008)

Unlock it so I can tell my side of the story!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Grif said:


> Unlock it so I can tell my side of the story!


I read between the lines of her novella, but would love to hear it too.

Please unlock. I need some infotainment.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

come on Grif lets hear your side of the story


----------



## stankboat (Mar 30, 2005)

unlock! that was simply too good to stop.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for unlocking. This has a chance of matching the hippie and texan threads!!


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

For the love of whitewater, unlock the thread!


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

I thought it was approrpiate locking the thread. It was just a few people yelling at each other. Let's move on.


----------



## kayakjack (May 20, 2008)

Canada said:


> Thanks for unlocking. This has a chance of matching the hippie and texan threads!!


what was the texan one about?


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

Texans


----------



## kayakjack (May 20, 2008)

No shit? Whatd it say?


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

Maybe you should start your own thread entitled, "What do most Colorado boaters think about Texans?"


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

That they should stay in Texass


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

That they do not 'own' Colorado and their shit does smell!


----------



## kayakjack (May 20, 2008)

oh fair enough. Yeah alot of retards come to visit ya'll. Sorry. I personally got relocated to Texas from Aurora. Actually most of the paddlers aren't so bad, but the idiots ruin it for everyone.


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

I used to tell a joke when I was a snowmobile guide about how most Coloradoans were for Texas independence, "remember the Alamo," and all that because that way we could require a passport, visa, entrance tax, etc.

One guy from Dallas piped up and said, "well if Texas was it's own country wouldn't Colorado just be one of our colonies"

I couldn't help but laugh, because he's probably right


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

What's orange and looks good on a Texan?

Fire.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Count you dropped the ball locking up threads. Since when is it a requirement for discussions to be civil? One of the most outstanding features of the buzz is the no holds barred free for all discussions. If I wanted civil boating threads I'd visit Miss Manners Rowboat Forum. If that is your new benchmark, many of the classic buzz threads, like classic chunder posts would have been nuked from the get go. Keep the spam and porn off the site (thanks), and let the folks do what they want. There was an uproar over censorship after the new buzz crew took over, and apparently the desire to meddle in open discussion is still there. Listen to the masses. They don't want lockdown, censorship or the like. If someone just can't take the horror of a buzz flogging, then they call allways click the little X at the top of the screen.


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

the one day hit count doubling the last six months couldn't hurt the advertising potential either


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

i think we just proved we can police ourselves and those that think they can police us. gotta go kids! syotr! -t


----------



## Ice Water (Aug 28, 2007)

carvedog said:


> Rescue up to class 2+ consists of yelling "Swim harder you wanker."


Hahahahahahaha! (I don’t think I’ve EVER spent so much time reading straight through!) Sorry, I just couldn't resist! 
I'm adding that paddle command to my arsenal today!


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

*bump for anti-censorship!*

bumpity-bump-bump



Jay H said:


> this is yet another wierd transformation of mountainbuzz.com from cool to tool--a frantic newby, unwise to the ways of the 'buzz, jumps on and rants at length about a situation in which she overreacted, underestimated the river, and overestimated her friends, and then proceeds to get the proverbial, well-deserved AT paddle beatdown (figuratively, of course, and in a very constructive and instructional manner)--then she hot-headedly retorts at being upbraided, to which she is still reasonably responded to--and all the while a very informative and entertaining discussion is being held--and then, the discussion is closed?! WTF?! There was nothing offensive, illegal, racist, etc. that I could detect--just a discussion among boaters that was, like I said, reasonable, constructive, instructional, perhaps a bit heated, but above all entertaining--and one that I was enjoying btw...so, does this mean we all have to start thinking: "hmmm, will my topic discussion be closed if I respond honestly and candidly, and like my bro Randy, 'keep it real'???" I mean, If there was something truly out of line, then of course it's appropriate to close it, but this can hardly even be considered to have risen to anywhere near that level--this level of unwarranted, iron-fisted censorship/regulation is really disappointing IMHO...
> 
> --fuck it, I'm going boatin'
> 
> Jay


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

There's good reason to censor and even erase frickin threads like the yakgirl/grif thread. Unsuspecting new members such as myself can get sucked in and read 168 frickin posts in one sitting. Sort of like getting caught in a death vortex on an eddyline over near Gunny town.


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

Phil U. said:


> There's good reason to censor and even erase frickin threads like the yakgirl/grif thread. Unsuspecting new members such as myself can get sucked in and read 168 frickin posts in one sitting. Sort of like getting caught in a death vortex on an eddyline over near Gunny town.


See, that's what newbies don't get.....we like it when you get sucked in, flip, and blow your whistle. It's hilarious! That's part of the right of passage, after all, we have all been there! There are two types of boaters: those that have gone for a swim, and those that are going to! Same with the forum. Enjoy the water.


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Phil U. said:


> There's good reason to censor and even erase frickin threads like the yakgirl/grif thread. Unsuspecting new members such as myself can get sucked in and read 168 frickin posts in one sitting. Sort of like getting caught in a death vortex on an eddyline over near Gunny town.


Sure, there's danger, but that's why God gave us Schlitz. _It helps us regain our composure._


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

scooby450 said:


> See, that's what newbies don't get.....we like it when you get sucked in, flip, and blow your whistle. It's hilarious! That's part of the right of passage, after all, we have all been there! There are two types of boaters: those that have gone for a swim, and those that are going to! Same with the forum. Enjoy the water.


I may have to sue.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

DurangoSteve said:


> Sure, there's danger, but that's why God gave us Schlitz. _It helps us regain our composure._


What composure? I'm still washin down thread and laffin my ass off.

I prolly need to take a swiftwater reading course so's I can self rescue out of a thread like that.

I think I'll pass on the Shlitz and head straight for the Jack.

P.


----------



## Grif (May 21, 2008)

Censorship can lick my sweaty, hairy, 3 balled sack!


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Grif said:


> Censorship can lick my sweaty, hairy, 3 balled sack!


 
Speak on it Grif!!! 

But Doode, 3 balls? You sure you wanna be putin that out, even here with yer homies?


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

Grif said:


> Censorship can lick my sweaty, hairy, 3 balled sack!


Perdro, I mean Grif for pres!!
Think off all the advantages to a superfelous ball.
Monica never would have called old Bill out.
You can have your own threesom
You can say "I would give my middle nut for a ???????"
You wuss, grow a third.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

When I met Grif at Westwater I did notice that he had a very deep voice.


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Phil Hit me with your email [email protected] I'll show you the lines down Browns. We had whistle girl last year we don't need whistle boy this year. Welcome to virtual Co:grin:. sj


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Randaddy said:


> When I met Grif at Westwater I did notice that he had a very deep voice.


Grif showed me his 3rd ball at Westwater- just as he dropped into Skull hole- Schlitz in one hand, balls in the other, oars shipped-it was weird, but strangely sexy.Why am I sitting here reading this instead of grading papers?

Randy, email me so we can coordinate meals, etc. for Lodore.


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

You can say what you will about Grif, but the guy has balls. A lot of 'em.


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

Phil U. said:


> I may have to sue.


Feel free! Get in line, my two ex-wives got everything I had!:grin:


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

Grif said:


> Censorship can lick my sweaty, hairy, 3 balled sack!


I thought that speedo looked funny......not that I was paying that much attention, really!


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

SSOWDEN said:


> Perdro, I mean Grif for pres!!
> 
> You wuss, grow a third.


Doode, the 2 I've got are so big...


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

All Bama fans have 3 balls...
the extra one was stolen off of an Auburn fan
Right Griff? We understand the SEC politics.
ROOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLL TIDE !!!!!


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

sj said:


> Phil Hit me with your email [email protected] I'll show you the lines down Browns. We had whistle girl last year we don't need whistle boy this year. Welcome to virtual Co:grin:. sj


I was born with a silver whistle in my mouth...

I'll have to build up to Browns. The kids I paddle with only know playpark and they told me Browns is really dangerous. They said when you swim there you could drown under all the rubber ignoring you.

I've been doin pool sessions though. A man can't work on his whistlin and his sreamin for help too much.

email on its way...


----------



## Demosthenes (Dec 19, 2008)

Oblivious rafters are the real reason you should carry a river knife....you can run me over, but I'm coming back up for air through your floor.


----------

